
The Paragraph in Web Typography & Design — Jon Tan 陳 - nirmal
http://jontangerine.com/log/2008/06/the-paragraph-in-web-typography-and-design
======
nirmal
Be sure to check out this link within the post:
<http://jontangerine.com/silo/typography/p/>

There he gives 12 examples of paragraph styling and the CSS needed.

